

Will Stanford And Silicon Valley Transform Education? - shazad
http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2012/04/30/120430fa_fact_auletta?currentPage=all

======
invalidOrTaken
Fluff, fluff, fluff, some history, fluff, more fluff, and maybe four
paragraphs that mention Udacity. No mention of coursera. Not worth your time.

